# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBiox Inferno MTK 1.2.6 Lot of Improvments, Most Stable MTK Version

## mohamed73

*All Modules are FREE for All VolcanoBox Inferno Activated & Inferno Key Activated users*  *MTK V1.2.6* *What's New:* *Added:* *Reset Pin Lock* *6755**6750**6797*   *Reset Password Lock:* *6755**6750**6797*     *Improvements:* *Fixed Devices "No find Id"* *6580**6752** Partition info don't be shown while read extanded info with emmc.**lk2 overwritten lk, tee2, tee1 while backup factory*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Download Now :*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* **    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST*  * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )* *Request from VolcanoTeam...* *VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.* *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------


## mohamed73

_External google drive links for who facing problem in download from support  Inferno MTK for Box
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Inferno MTK for Dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  b/r
GPG Team Inferno_

----------

